# New outdoor hatchling enclosure! *Pictures*



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 7, 2010)

I have finally semi-finished my outdoor hatchling enclosure for Sherman (Sulcata), Euclid and Echo (CA Desert Tortoises). All I need to do is to add some edible plants! 

Any improvement suggestions?
Also, is it advised to have a humid hide in an outdoor enclosure, or would it become too hot inside of the hide, if directly under the sunlight?

2 plant pot hides, 1 wooden-type shade hide, 3 eating tiles, and a random rock I think I might have to take back out as one of the DT's started biting at it!

I know many people frown upon mixing tortoise species, but I do with these 3 little guys, and have done so since they were very young (before even joining these boards and learning otherwise!). They are all thriving and doing well, so please don't bring that factor up, as it has already been discussed. I am well informed of the potential risks, and the situation will remain the same until Sherman grows to be larger than the DT's. All 3 of them are doing very well being kept in the same habitats as well, in regards to pyramiding.

They enjoyed exploring their new outdoor enclosure for a little this afternoon, but I could tell they were all a little nervous in their new surroundings.

I found them sleeping like this after lifting up their old hide to get them out.--







Enclosure pics. It is 6'x6'!--


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2010)

I would like for the hides to be a little more "snug."


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 7, 2010)

emysemys said:


> I would like for the hides to be a little more "snug."



Any suggestions on how to accomplish that? Thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 8, 2010)

Dig them down in further or cut them in half lengthwise. You can also pile dirt on them to make them look more natural. But I love the "dog run"-type habitats. That's a really safe way to keep your babies. And the board along the inside is good too. You've done a nice job on your outdoor habitat.


----------



## Missy (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks great, a nice rose of sharon in the middle would set it off. Post more pics as you add the plants


----------



## chadk (Jul 8, 2010)

My comments would be inline with the above: burry the hides deeper and pile on some dirt. Then add some plants to help hold in some humidity and provide more shade and a possible snack as well. Looks great though. Keep an eye on the edges for any sign of digging.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 8, 2010)

Great! Thank you! I will post more pictures as it improves!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 8, 2010)

How is this? I dug the pots deeper and put dirt on them. I would have dug them even deeper, but since there are 3 tortoises using them, I do not want to risk it being too small, and somebody getting flipped over.

I also dug up a little Puslane from the front yard and put it in their enclousre, in hopes it grows and spreads! I will have to go shopping again for plants.


----------



## chadk (Jul 8, 2010)

Much better. Hard to tell, but the soil looks almost like sand. If so, maybe mix in some organic garden soil? And then top with cypress or other type of mulch?


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 8, 2010)

chadk said:


> Much better. Hard to tell, but the soil looks almost like sand. If so, maybe mix in some organic garden soil? And then top with cypress or other type of mulch?



It is just regular dirt from the yard, but I was debating whether or not to add something to it, so I will. Thanks! I have some more Eco-Earth, and some Organic Garden Soil too.

So far, they seem to be starting to like their new home. One of the DT's went into a pot hide, then quickly ran back out, but hopefully he will get use to it.

I also decided to leave a box they are use to being in (when I bring them outside) in their new enclosure, just incase they decide not to like the new hides, they will atleast have some other place to go.

It is nothing too fancy, but it gives them a lot of room, and I think they will like it. I was also thinking of putting a little water dish in there (making it basically ground level). They do not have one in their indoor enclosure, but this new outdoor enclosure has enough room for one.

Sherman-






Euclid-






Echo-


----------



## Laura (Jul 8, 2010)

I would get a spray bottle and mist everything and inside the hides a few times a day.. mudd puddle to soak in? Where is thier water? 
Plant some sort of plant they can hide under. Hibiscus would be good. 
SO tempted to get a few desert torts myself! Someone Stop me!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 8, 2010)

Laura said:


> I would get a spray bottle and mist everything and inside the hides a few times a day.. mudd puddle to soak in? Where is thier water?
> Plant some sort of plant they can hide under. Hibiscus would be good.
> SO tempted to get a few desert torts myself! Someone Stop me!



I am planning to put a water dish in and get some plants. I bought some plants/flower for them prior to completing their enclosure, but they died. 


Now I need to go buy more and keep them alive!


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 8, 2010)

it might just be me, but, i wouldn't keep the sulcata and DTs in the same habitat.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 9, 2010)

It just keeps getting better and better and once you get some plants growing in there (and a nice soaking area) it will even be nicer!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2010)

Laura said:


> SO tempted to get a few desert torts myself! Someone Stop me!



I just happen to have some up for adoption!!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jul 9, 2010)

Tort City! Busy buttons going about their daily routines...I know that tortoises in general don't "hang out" in groups, but it is cool to see them when they do sort of "pal around".


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 9, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Tort City! Busy buttons going about their daily routines...I know that tortoises in general don't "hang out" in groups, but it is cool to see them when they do sort of "pal around".



I know. These guys do like to hang around together, regardless if they are different species. They usually sleep together, in the same hide, etc. Not saying I advise mixing tortoise species, as I do understand the risks, but these guys were put together far before I knew any better, and they are doing so well; I am leaving them be.

Anyways, I added some organic garden soil to the dirt and thier hides. It is kind of a wood chip type soil and when moist provides sufficient humidity for them. Next are the plants and water dish.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 16, 2010)

Here is the temporary water dish. I am looking for a larger one to replace it. They really seem to enjoy it!











Also, here is why I wanted to make sure there was still enough room in the hides. They always sleep in the same hide together.--


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 16, 2010)

You made bigger hides and that is great. But now you need to make some shade and throw some stuff around , rocks, flower pots, plants. Shade, stuff to climb on and around and stuff to play with. But I think shade is very important. Your hides are not enough shade...


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 16, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> You made bigger hides and that is great. But now you need to make some shade and throw some stuff around , rocks, flower pots, plants. Shade, stuff to climb on and around and stuff to play with. But I think shade is very important. Your hides are not enough shade...



Yes, I know. I am working on that. In the meantime, I have towel tied to the top of the enclosure to provide a patch a shade in different places of the enclosure as the sun moves. Will continue to update as improvements are made.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2010)

Okay, so I finally got some plants for their enclosure! I forgot to bring the list of OK plants (oy!), but remembered a few, and for now have Marigolds and Hibiscus. The next trip I will look for Geraniums, Petunias, Impatients, etc. I also added a new rock that is better for climbing.

In some of the pictures it is still dry, but as you will see in others, I wet it down again when I was done.

What do you think?


----------



## Kristina (Jul 21, 2010)

Looking great!

The only change I would make would be to move the water dishes and food tiles. They are right in the dirt. If they push the food off the tile (and I am 100% positive they do) and try to take a bite, they are getting mouthfuls of dirt, and also dragging dirt into the water dish.

I put my water dish and food rock in the grass in my Russian pen, just dug a little area and sunk it down in.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jul 21, 2010)

I was curious on how old they are and what's he summer temp where you are at? Mine do very well outside and I feel they thrive more, even being outside with the hot temps, as long as they have lots of hide and shade.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 21, 2010)

That is so much better with shade and plants and instant grass...good job!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2010)

Sherman (Sulcata) is approx. 1 year and 7 months old. Euclid and Echo (CDTs) are approx. 8 months old.

I believe it was in the 70's today, but has been in the high 80's and in the 90's recently too. They don't go out if it is too cold though.

Thanks Maggie and Kyryah!


----------



## terryo (Jul 21, 2010)

Your enclosure is looking fabulous now. I bet those little torts are sooooooooo happy.


----------



## OurZoo (Jul 21, 2010)

I went through the threads a couple times just in case I missed this info, but didn't see anything mentioned, so here goes . . . is there a wire top on your enclosure? I always worry that other creatures will "swoop" down and carry off the tiny ones like yours. Even though they are probably out only a short time each day, unfortunately we can't watch them every minute.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Terryo!

OurZoo, yes, definately! They have a wire covering on the top of their enclosure.


----------



## pebbles (Jul 31, 2010)

your outdoor enclosure is AMAZING. I love it. Everything a tort can ask for!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jul 31, 2010)

OurZoo said:


> . . . is there a wire top on your enclosure? I always worry that other creatures will "swoop" down and carry off the tiny ones like yours. ...



I really feel like the animals that swoop aren't a concern for them. However, animals that can climb in or dig their way in are definitely something that could be a problem. Not sure if you read the thread recently about the raccoon attack http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-17100.html?highlight=raccoon but its pretty sobering as to what a raccoon can do.

Also, your enclosure really changed a ton once you put those plants and grass in. Wow. Looks great.


----------



## moswen (Jul 31, 2010)

oh how cute! i like the picture of the one tort moving to the other tort's food, that's just like my little piggy ayana, the food's always better on someone else's plate!! ps. love the enclosure too!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Aug 2, 2010)

PeanutbuttER said:


> OurZoo said:
> 
> 
> > . . . is there a wire top on your enclosure? I always worry that other creatures will "swoop" down and carry off the tiny ones like yours. ...
> ...



These little guys are only outdoors during the day. They all come in at night.


----------

